# IWC Portofino Automatic 40mm



## Classik

IWC Portofino Automatic 
Reference IW356502 , 40mm Steel case 
Excellent condition, watch only. 

Price is $2200. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Reduced, $2000


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

$2000


----------

